# Question about appropriate content



## PVtrumpet

I've seen posts focusing on the difficulty of finding groups to play in. However, I am in a group that needs players of specific instruments. Is it appropriate to post a "musicians needed" item in this forum. If so, is there any place in particular that would be the best? I've looked all over this forum for appropriate guidance and not found any on this topic. Perhaps I missed it.

Thanks.


----------



## malc

If i could read the site better , they would probably advise you to look online at e.g. "orchestras in the London area " etc.. and there are also site for musicians wanted , at the bottom of these lists.


----------

